# I hate this stuff but I thought I'd share.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Has everyone heard of Dave Ramsey and his envelopes?

No.google him.

I have gone high tech with 3 cards:
I don't use a card for rent and utilities.that's cash every 4th.

Card one:food and medicine.

Card two: pleasure items, internet, beer, smokes, ammo etc.

CARD 3: internet purchases.and there's never more than 200$ in there at any given time.

100$ folding money for an emergency.

Have fun, hope it helps somebody.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Listen to Dave...*



Magus said:


> Has everyone heard of Dave Ramsey and his envelopes?
> 
> No.google him.
> 
> ...


Dave Ramsey should be required reading for everyone, and his book, "The Total Money Makeover" , should be a textbook in every school.

If people were educated as to how money really works, they would not allow themselves to go bankrupt from credit charges, and the PTB would not get away with the games they are playing with our money. The PTB want us to remain ignorant of the theft that is going on with our wealth. 

http://www.daveramsey.com


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I listen to his radio show twice a day.I'm broke but learning.


----------

